# Nashville Superspeedway



## Redman59 (Apr 27, 2011)

Track has been closed for 5 yrs. Might not be around too much longer as new owners might tear it down. Fun stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLmJc5_FCc0


----------

